# Roms



## nybs31 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello all, First off I want to give a big thank you to all the devs out there who have made the roms we use and also others in this community who have helped with flashing roms and rooting devices. The devices we love would be nothing without you!

I would like to ask your feedback. I have the C Spire Showcase rooted with stock 2.3.5 Rom. I believe it has clockworkmod voodoo as a recovery. I would like to try out some roms for this device. To those who own this device: what is your favorite and most reliable Rom for this device?I am thinking about using JT's ICS Build for the Mesmerize/Showcase. Thoughts or Ideas?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Sighcosis (Jul 25, 2011)

I loaded and started using JT's ICS around Build 5 and absolutely LOVE it.

I have only 2 small issues.
Volume of incoming call is to loud and have to adjust volume for each call. I use BT most of the time and that is fine so it is of minimal annoyance.

I sometimes have errors sending texts if they are to long.

It is super fast and smooth and battery life is good..


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

I use AOKP and its pretty stable. Has a couple customization settings as well.

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## jmccaughin (Jan 5, 2012)

I use the AOKP build 27 and am loving it! Nice and stable


----------



## Slomies (Aug 19, 2011)

jmccaughin said:


> I use the AOKP build 27 and am loving it! Nice and stable


Does the camera work? My GF has a fascinate and is getting bored with it. I told her it was because she was still stock. If the camera doesn't work, what other rom and kernel would you recommend?

Sent from my Miui DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

